# IBS-C, Frequent urination and how it improved for me



## hemanth (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi,

I want to share my story which i believe will give hope to people with this problem.

I had IBS problem. I feel, IBS is a irritation rather than a disease. It is the impact that troubles us.

I had constipation(incomplete defacation), relative appetite loss and frequent urination problem.

-> Constipation:

First I was very depressed and has sleeping troubles. Then I almost accepted the problem and tried to to move on.

I changed the place. Earlier i was in bangalore(avg. chill climate) to chennai(avg. hot climate).

I stopped eating non-veg from hotels. I tried to reduce the non-veg eating frequency to once in a week.

I followed the above for months.

Suddenly one day i realised that i am hurting people through my words and behavior. Then i prayed to god feeling sorry for what i did and asked him to guide me to not to hurt others.That day i realised the magic of god. That day i had a smooth defaction and from that day onwards constipation problem was slowly going away. I have the problem on some days mostly because of less sleep and stress at office.

-> Frequent urination

This continued for some months. Avg ~45 minutes once i felt the urge to urinate. sometimes it will be worse, ~10-20 mins once.

I started eating Amla and amla juice for a week and this problem has improved a lot.


----------



## mohit (Mar 6, 2014)

Dude same is case with me....God has power to cure us.....u can also try aloe vera juice from.ram deo baba.it helps and can i contact u somehow cause my problems are same and reduced too much.we might of help to each other in india.


----------

